# Polish air force chiefs feared killed in crash



## Royzee617 (Jan 24, 2008)

How about this for apalling irony?
Several Polish air force commanders were feared killed on Wednesday when their military plane with 19 people aboard crashed on the way back from a conference on aviation safety.
Polish air force chiefs feared killed in crash - International Herald Tribune


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2008)

V2 reported this yesterday, but there was no inkling that there were high ranking officers in the mix..... Sad state of affairs for Poland...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats gotta suck...coming back from a safety conference


----------

